# Sensitive Stomach



## Dave

Is this a common trait in cockapoos? Benny has a very sensitive stomach. Back when he was a puppy and we'd change his food from one brand to another, he'd get diarrhea. And even today, we have to stick to certain brands of treats he's used to or else he'll get bad side effects.

I was just wondering if this is common in cockapoos or if it's just Ben's bad luck.


----------



## charlie

I don't know if it's common to all cockapoos, but Charlie usually gets gas when we introduce him to new foods. Maybe it's a dog thing?

Maybe someone who knows what they're talking about will join and let us know lol.


----------



## Lynn-n-pops

Well when you change food you have to do it gradually over a few days 7-10 is best. Just add a little at a time and take away the the new ammont until they are just having the new food. All dogs have sensitive stomaches and if you change the food abruptly they will have diarrhea. Any good breeder will explain this when you buy your pup.


----------



## Dave

Lynn-n-pops said:


> Well when you change food you have to do it gradually over a few days 7-10 is best. Just add a little at a time and take away the the new ammont until they are just having the new food. All dogs have sensitive stomaches and if you change the food abruptly they will have diarrhea. Any good breeder will explain this when you buy your pup.


Yes we do this with new food. The gradual increase in new food and gradual decrease in old food. We haven't had to change food in quite a while lately though, so that's good.


----------



## Tucker325

Tucker sometimes get diahrea but from eating veggies. (He thinks he's one of the birds)


----------



## goose

I've heard that Cockers can have sensitive stomachs. Our cockapoo does, he's eaten another dog's food and thrown it up. Too many treats will give him gas. We're just careful about what we give him. I believe that food with less fillers is easier for them to digest, so maybe try a different food? We use Halo and he's been better since then.


----------

